
Lyft Investors Sue over Slump, Claiming IPO Was Overhyped - howard941
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-18/lyft-investor-sues-over-stock-slump-claiming-ipo-was-overhyped
======
breitling
I recall this happening with Facebook shares too. It slumped a bit after the
IPO and people sued.

Wonder how they feel now with the stock skyrocketing.

